# I want to know where i can buy cars the movie Accessories?



## kennedy (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay so you know the movie cars well my son loves the movie. He said he wants me to get him cars accesories like a watch,t shirt stuff like that. Can you please help? Thanks.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Wal-Mart or target stores also Disney stores. Hope that helps


----------

